# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  تاثیر منفی غیر حضوری گرفتن پیش دانشگاهی تو گزینش و مصاحبه و استخدام؟

## hackbook

یکی از اشنا هامون می گفت اگه غیر حضوری بخونی ممکنه تو بررسی سوابق تحصیلی  بگن حتما مشکلی چیزی داشته بعد تو استخدام اینا مشکل ساز بشه ایا درسته؟

----------

